# PDF einlesen und als Bild abspeichern



## Rilly (25. Mrz 2008)

Hallo ich suche eine Möglichkeit PDF einzulesen und als Bilddatei abzuspeichern, wäre super wenn mir da jemand eine Lösung wüsste.

Viele Grüße
Rilly


----------



## HoaX (25. Mrz 2008)

pdfbox?


----------



## Rilly (25. Mrz 2008)

danke, die habe ich schon probiert, scheint nicht zu funktionieren, bzw habe ich auch keine richtige Dokumentation gefunden, hier wird ja anscheinend das Programm ExtractImages benutzt. 
Gibt es da keine vernünftigen Alternativen?


----------



## Niki (25. Mrz 2008)

Ich hab damit mal was gemacht, hat auch funktioniert solange man die Seiten nicht rotieren ließ. Du musst dir die Seiten des PDFs holen, die Seiten kannst du dir zu BufferedImages konvertieren lassen. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:

PDPage#convertToImage


```
PDDocument doc = PDDocument.load(new File("mypdf.pdf"));
PDDocumentCatalog catalog = doc.getDocumentCatalog();
List pages = catalog.getAllPages();
for(Object o : pages){
  PDPage page = (PDPage)o;
  BufferedImage image = page.convertToImage();
}
```


----------



## Rilly (25. Mrz 2008)

danke, das ist ne super Sache und funktioniert, allerdings nicht bei meinen PDF, da bekomme ich die Exception:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.RuntimeException: Not yet implemented
	at org.pdfbox.pdmodel.font.PDType0Font.drawString(PDType0Font.java:75)
	at org.pdfbox.pdfviewer.PageDrawer.showCharacter(PageDrawer.java:160)
	at org.pdfbox.util.PDFStreamEngine.showString(PDFStreamEngine.java:409)
	at org.pdfbox.util.operator.ShowText.process(ShowText.java:64)
	at org.pdfbox.util.PDFStreamEngine.processOperator(PDFStreamEngine.java:452)
	at org.pdfbox.util.PDFStreamEngine.processSubStream(PDFStreamEngine.java:215)
	at org.pdfbox.util.PDFStreamEngine.processStream(PDFStreamEngine.java:174)
	at org.pdfbox.pdfviewer.PageDrawer.drawPage(PageDrawer.java:104)
	at org.pdfbox.pdmodel.PDPage.convertToImage(PDPage.java:657)
	at test.PDFLeser.main(PDFLeser.java:48)

Es scheint meiner Meinung nach an den Fonts im PDF zu liegen, ich denke mal mit der PDF-Box komme ich nicht weiter.


----------



## Niki (25. Mrz 2008)

Hmmm, leg einmal die JAI/Image IO Bibliothek in den Pfad, zumindest wird das hier empfohlen:
pdf2image


----------



## Rilly (25. Mrz 2008)

gibts doch nicht, dass kann doch nicht so schwer sein?
Die Biblio hab ich implementiert, bringt leider auch nix.


----------



## HoaX (25. Mrz 2008)

Rilly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts doch nicht, dass kann doch nicht so schwer sein?



scheinbar doch. ich hatte bislang keine so problematischen pdfs. evtl ghostscript mitliefern und damit vorher distillen? evtl hilfts.


----------



## Rilly (26. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe gestern noch den PDF-Renderer gefunden, scheint bisher echt zufriedenstellend zu funktionieren.


----------

